# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  can we change the name of this forum?

## sundancewfs

Maybe call it "the getting rid of water" forum

----------


## watson

:Rotfl:      Me Too!!

----------


## Bloss

Just a temporary disruption fellas, normal Oz drought service will be resumed sooner than you think possible . . .  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## sundancewfs

I hope so Bloss! we have had 178mm in the last 24 hours.

----------


## Armers

Its nights like last night where i wish we had our new roof up and some big tanks set up... but like good ol murphys law, as soon as we put the roof up and tanks in we'll be back to no rain! Lol 
Just come back from site and its all still dry inside so i am a happy camper  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## jago

Wouldn't bet on it Bloss this Little Sister is here for possibly 5 years.  
Now which thread was I reading that Global warming was made up...! :Doh:

----------


## Bloss

> Wouldn't bet on it Bloss this Little Sister is here for possibly 5 years.  
> Now which thread was I reading that Global warming was made up...!

  Not sure whether you can hijack a hijacked thread, but perhaps my use of return to 'normal' drought was misleading.  :Redface:  
The norm of the southern oscillation index for Australia is El Nino - the La Nina which brings the periods of heavy rain is less common. None of the climate modelling indicates a persistence of La Nina conditions beyond this year. See the pattern since 1950 attached. Models for Australia show reduced precipitation for the SE corner - but also more extreme events so more rains falling as heavy downpours & thunderstorms. 
For readable info see Climate information and  Climate Change , but don't bother if you already reckon 'know' about the world conspiracy behind all the climate change nonsense involving (take your pick: greenies, pinkos, zionists, international financiers - or just 'them') . . . because your head will hurt and you won't believe it anyway. 
Or you could go to a credible site with evidence based detail: Skeptical Science: Examining Global Warming Skepticism  :2thumbsup:

----------

